# Review of the Surly Cross Check



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

The Surly Cross Check is a cyclocross bike by definition, but I'm not sure it would be the preferred machine for racing with its' sturdy steel frame and 27 pounds of weight, but it certainly eats up all kinds of terrain. With rack mounts for the front and rear, the ability to put tires as larger, and larger than 45c with fenders, this bike can be transformed into performing anything you ask of it.
Full review: Mountain Mileage: Surly Cross Check Review - Is There Anything This Bike Can't Do?


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

This bike has not changed in years. it's a fine all-around commuter, but for anyone who wants to go fast, forget it.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

mudrock said:


> This bike has not changed in years. it's a fine all-around commuter, but for anyone who wants to go fast, forget it.


I go fast down hills.  All in all though it's faster than I thought it would be. Averaging around 15-16 without working much is good for me. If I ever get a lighter bike, I'll haul ass.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

With skinny tires on there, a cross check can be pretty quick. Surprisingly quick. I love mine.


----------



## Ukaluca (Aug 23, 2012)

I have to agree. 
A couple of days ago I went on a 2500ft descent in the Dolomites that would have put any other bike on their knees.
... and yes I will post pics, etc. as soon as I get to 10 posts....
CC rules!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

nelzbycks said:


> With skinny tires on there, a cross check can be pretty quick. Surprisingly quick. I love mine.


I like your rides a lot. 
I definitely have tunnel vision for that moonlander right now...


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

My daughter has that same (pre-2003) 46cm orange Cross Check with a 1" threaded stem and Reynolds 631 frame tubes. After 2003 Surly switched to 4130 (unbranded tubing). She will be racing it this season. Not ultralight but it doesn't slow her down.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

The crosscheck is a great bike, for what it's truly designed for. It's not a cross race bike, so you shouldn't expect it to ride like one. It will do many, many things that a true cross race bike can't do, or can't do very well. I've owned a couple of them (back when they were really the only option for a bike like that), liked them a lot.

Having said that, now days there are many very similar bikes to choose from, many of which do everything the crosscheck does, but better. My preference, the Black Mountain Cycles cross bike. Very much like the Surly, but with minor changes to fix all those things that aren't quite right.


----------



## Ukaluca (Aug 23, 2012)

mudge said:


> Very much like the Surly, but with minor changes to fix all those things that aren't quite right.


Interesting. Can you elaborate on the minor changes that are improvements over the Cross Check?
I checked the BMB site and they seem to make great frames.
Thanks


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

The Black Mountain Cycles cross frame has more braze-on bits (like FD pulley), it also allows for larger tires than the Surly CC. I had to clip off all the side knobs on the Panaracer Firecross 45 rear tire to fit the rear stays on the Surly CC when I owned one. The Black Mountain Cycles seems like a great frame if you want to run 29er MTB tires with the "monster cross" style (born right here on this forum): http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/i-beg-you-more-monstercross-355649.html - if you plan to only use 30-35mm cross tires; than there are many better options for a steel frame that is lighter and more race worthy. For the same price as a new Surly; you could buy a nice used Lemond Poprad for example.

Black Mountain Cycles Home:
Black Mountain Cycles: Black Mountain Cycles Frames
Black Mountain Cycles: Cross bike details and delivery update...

Gravel Grinder News: Gravel Grinder Gear: Black Mountain Cycles "Monster Cross" Frame/Fork
Guitar Ted Productions: Spring Cleaning: The Black Mountain Cycles Monster Cross
Guitar Ted Productions: Make Mine Steel: Black Mountain Cycles "Monster Cross"


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Ukaluca said:


> Interesting. Can you elaborate on the minor changes that are improvements over the Cross Check?
> I checked the BMB site and they seem to make great frames.
> Thanks


Sure. 1- better tubeset, for a given size they're a little lighter (.25 lbs or so), but more importantly it rides nicer. 2- for a given size, taller headtube, won't need a huge stack of spacers. 3- slightly sloping top tube, so you still have good standover even with the taller headtube. 4- top tube cable routing.

None of these is all that big a deal, but combined they just give the edge to the B M C.


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

Mudge - what tubeset is BMC using?


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Erik_A said:


> Mudge - what tubeset is BMC using?


Haven't got a clue, you'd have to check their site.


----------



## Ukaluca (Aug 23, 2012)

From SS to Rohloff.
I liked the mild, leather clad touring version, but the terrain demanded gears.


----------

